# Whats with the oil ban?



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

neolitic,
No I didn't notice the date on this post. But here again another new guy/gal that brings up old posts. I think there should be a questionaire for people wanting on this site, like this post getting pulled up from 2005. oh well I guess I am getting to old for this place, here I thought I was giving some advise why we are seeing all the Good Paints being fased out for water base crap
I guess that's also why I want out of the trades, cause it just seems like crap is the new standards:laughing:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> Boy! for Painters you guys don't keep up on what took place in September of 1999? the EPA band all Acetone, they told paint manufactures that as of September of 1999 the EPA would not let them make any more Acetone, cause of VOC and Acetone which is your main ingredient in oil base products across the board, that means all oil base paints, varnishs, stains, floor varnishs, anything that was made with Acetone will now be made with WATER:laughing: Yeah that'll hold up so over the years as all the Acetone that was stock piled runs out all the oil base products will be gone and never to return, cause people don't like the smell of oil base paints:laughing:
> So the EPA is putting your paint jobs at a lower standard:thumbsup: but yet your to Guarantee to your customers your work:clap:
> Just more Government Invasion of our everyday lifes:thumbup::laughing:
> Let's a big shout out for the Great and wonderful EPA


Where did this info come from? Acetone is still readily available and is one of the harshest chemicals that is NOT regulated by VOC laws.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

go to the EPA site and read the rules EPA put in place in 1999:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I always carry a quart of acetone 
in the truck. (It's in every hardware store.)
I just had some granite tops installed
Friday, and those guys carried in 
a gallon can of acetone to wipe them down.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Well maybe the EPA isn't as all powerful as they thought! I'm still waiting for the lead laws to be shot down. Too many people are going to be put out of business by them and too many homeowners won't be able to afford to pay a painter.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well the paint manufactures stock piled it when the EPA posted the ban, Ask your rep to give you the spec sheets from the EPA. once all the acetone is gone that's it. then oil base products will be done.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

"Abstract:
This file is the full text of final rulemaking to revise the definition of volatile organic compounds (VOC) for purposes of preparing State implementation plans (SIP's) to attain the national ambient air quality standards (NAAQS) for ozone under title I of the Clean Air Act (Act) and for the Federal implementation plan for the Chicago ozone nonattainment area. _This action *adds acetone to the list of compounds excluded *from the definition of VOC on the basis that these compounds have been determined to have negligible photochemical reactivity._ This rule became effective June 16, 1995. (25 pages in PDF format) "
http://epa.gov/ttncaaa1/t1/meta/m31062.html
http://web.epa.ohio.gov/opp/fact34.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetone
http://healthyskin101.com/skincerity/about-acetonehttp://healthyskin101.com/skincerity/about-acetone


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Frankawitz said:


> go to the EPA site and read the rules EPA put in place in 1999:thumbsup:


I know the EPA site is notoriously hard to navigate, but I was unable to find anything about a ban on acetone. Can you provide a link? I found information on updated toxicity levels, as well as the exlusion of acetone from VOC measurements, but nothing about banning acetone. The main hit from a GIS on "acetone ban" is this thread!


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Yep same here. Nothing about a ban on acetone. My paint distributors have never heard of this either. One of those is P&L, made by Sherwin Williams so you would think they'd know something.


----------



## bikes322 (Jul 4, 2010)

*VOC's*

Thanks for all the info.:thumbup:


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Frankawitz said:


> Boy! for Painters you guys don't keep up on what took place in September of 1999? the EPA band all Acetone, they told paint manufactures that as of September of 1999 the EPA would not let them make any more Acetone, cause of VOC and Acetone which is your main ingredient in oil base products across the board, that means all oil base paints, varnishs, stains, floor varnishs, anything that was made with Acetone will now be made with WATER:laughing: Yeah that'll hold up so over the years as all the Acetone that was stock piled runs out all the oil base products will be gone and never to return, cause people don't like the smell of oil base paints:laughing:
> So the EPA is putting your paint jobs at a lower standard:thumbsup: but yet your to Guarantee to your customers your work:clap:
> Just more Government Invasion of our everyday lifes:thumbup::laughing:
> Let's a big shout out for the Great and wonderful EPA


I'm not sure what products you've been using, but according to the MSDSs for the products that our company uses on a regular basis: alkyd enamels, varnishes, stains, etc., none of them have had acetone in them at any point that I can determine, and we've been collecting MSDSs since RTK became the law. 

I understand the rant about oil-based products being hardly to find, especially in certain locations, but I don't think this has anything to do with acetone.


----------



## bikes322 (Jul 4, 2010)

*VOC's*

This might force paint manufactures to step it up and make water as good as oil or better.


----------



## bikes322 (Jul 4, 2010)

*No More Oil*

Last chance to order oil paint as of December 2010 in Ontario Canada,maybe all of Canada ? This is why I brought up an old topic. Thanks for all the input.:thumbsup:


----------

